# Ayuso vs Casado



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

What is going on?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Basically PP made a disastrous choice to call the election last week. They thought they would be able to dump the Ciudanos party and govern themselves. Unfortunately for them they miscalculated and now have to either accept the help of VOX as a coalition party with VoX's conditions or try and govern as a minority ( another disaster). Meanwhile Ayuso bends and bends to the right collecting VOX supporters on the way.This makes her more and more popular in Madrid and has greatly increased her power in the PP allowing the barons to consider her the next leader. Casado and his band are now severely weakened and are alleged to be orchestrating a narrative suggesting Ayuso has been acting corruptly ( PP saying this!!). In so far as this is the case they allege she gave contracts to a company associated with her brother with respect to PPE equipment. All in all it is a massive power struggle which if Casado is forced out will mean PP moving over toward a position similar to Vox- so expect a large number of politicians to start wearing various shades of military green over the next few years and perhaps think about how the word "foreigner" might be used.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Basically PP made a disastrous choice to call the election last week. They thought they would be able to dump the Ciudanos party and govern themselves. Unfortunately for them they miscalculated and now have to either accept the help of VOX as a coalition party with VoX's conditions or try and govern as a minority ( another disaster). Meanwhile Ayuso bends and bends to the right collecting VOX supporters on the way.This makes her more and more popular in Madrid and has greatly increased her power in the PP allowing the barons to consider her the next leader. Casado and his band are now severely weakened and are alleged to be orchestrating a narrative suggesting Ayuso has been acting corruptly ( PP saying this!!). In so far as this is the case they allege she gave contracts to a company associated with her brother with respect to PPE equipment. All in all it is a massive power struggle which if Casado is forced out will mean PP moving over toward a position similar to Vox- so expect a large number of politicians to start wearing various shades of military green over the next few years and perhaps think about how the word "foreigner" might be used.


You have it right except in this morning´s paper, Casado dropped the investigation against Ayuso. Politics are getting very interesting. The two politicians to watch--On the right is Ayuso and on the left is Yolanda Diaz.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Ah thanks. I had no idea what was going on I just kept seeing references to the two of them. Spanish politics is like a pantomime. Found this which gives more background: Culture wars rage as depopulated Spanish region goes to polls


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

spying-accusations-spark-a-dramatic-split-in-spain-s-opposition

I only have voting rights in France and the US of A but I would let either - Yolanda or Ayuso rule over me.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

tardigrade said:


> spying-accusations-spark-a-dramatic-split-in-spain-s-opposition
> 
> I only have voting rights in France and the US of A but I would let either - Yolanda or Ayuso rule over me.


Ayuso is somewhat of an enigma. At times, she tries to appeal to Vox; however, she pissed them off a couple of weeks ago when she had her pro-immigrant speech. However, I really like Yolanda Diaz.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ayuso is a big threat to Casado as a potential leader of the PP nationally, so he is doing his best to discredit her, but might have shot himself in the foot here.

Yolanda Diaz is wonderful but far too left-wing for the Spanish mainstream these days, which is drifting inexorably to the right.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Casado dropped the internal investigation because he knows he's against the ropes.

Ayuso is gaining in popularity at a national level also. Not only is she lining herself up to be the next presidnet of the PP, she will have no qualms about relying on Vox to get PP into Moncloa in the next election.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes Ayuso will have no problem with the extreme right although I am pretty sure she will be wary about letting Abascal get too much power. It is seriously worrying as these are the people who have no problem with wars in Europe and locking up any political opposition. And just in case Ex pat think it wont affect them many of these right wing voters do not like foreigners lording over them- so expect residency changes like language requirements


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I posted recently on another thread about Vox' proposed reform of the immigration laws. They have had this high on their agenda for a while and although the main aim is to make it more difficult for immigrants from South America and Africa, the fact is that it will affect all non-EU immigration if they get it passed.

I am sure that if the PP needs Vox to get in at the next general election, the condition from Vox will be the passing of this amendment.

It is a sad situation, but in the loing run, it is just what is happening in many other countries, the rise of the right wing is a worldwide phenomena, but the US survived the first Trump presidency so Spain can survive another PP legislature.
Remember that those who are now Vox were part of Aznar's and Rajoy's governments anyway, they have just split out. 

I'm certainly going to try to get my citizenship application in while the PSOE is in power!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Not that I am pro-Ayuso but she is willing to standup to Vox on immigration issues.....

Ayuso, aplaudida por la izquierda al reprender a Vox por mezclar delincuencia e inmigración


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

In Murcia Vox have growing support. They are very anti-immigration and whilst they might accept tourism they are not happy about the number of foreigners living there. I imagine there will be certain tax changes vis a vis foreign assests etc and almost certainly language requirements for residency. I certainly dont intend to live in a country where Franco once again becomes idolised and the Guardia become a politicised military ( which in reality is Vox's true aim)


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I wish all the parties would back the language requirement for immigrates wanting to reside here.. I mean it comes down to respect to the nation they want to call home.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

tardigrade said:


> I wish all the parties would back the language requirement for immigrates wanting to reside here.. I mean it comes down to respect to the nation they want to call home.


Conceptually, I agree with you say. The real question would be what language would be required. At least here in Asturias, they have abandoned the idea of Bable being a co-official language.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

timwip said:


> Not that I am pro-Ayuso but she is willing to standup to Vox on immigration issues.....
> 
> Ayuso, aplaudida por la izquierda al reprender a Vox por mezclar delincuencia e inmigración


I'm pretty sure her principles will go out of the window if its a case of becoming president or not....


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Overandout said:


> I'm pretty sure her principles will go out of the window if its a case of becoming president or not....


I get the impression she just wants to get her hands on the wheel and isn't really that bothered about actually making Spain better for everyone.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Looks like Pablo 'This is my serious face' Casado is preparing to leave (or get booted).


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah he is trying to do it by not losing too much face. I think he has almost zero support. God help us if they choose Ayuso ( although she is clearly adequate given how she has managed to give that contract to her brother- PP love a bit of corruption!!!)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I obviously don't know the full details of how this situation arose, but I just can't see how Casado thought that investigating and implicating a member of his own party in corruption was a good idea...
I guess he thought that it would kill her politcal career and hence she would cease to be a threat to his leadership. But that shows a pretty poor grasp of the historical treatment of corruption amongst politicians in Spain where very few actually suffer any negative consequences.
Certainly he misjudged her popularity amonst the party members and supporters (who were never going to see her alleged corruption as a problem, it is something that most of them aspire to).
Anyway, while the left wing rub their hands together with glee and have a field day in the press over the internal squabbles in the PP, they also need to be careful and keep their own house in order as it is traditionally the left wing themselves that are victims of their own in-fighting in Spain. And while some supporters of the PP might be put off by the apparent ugliness of the situation, they won't be defecting towards socialism, they'll be signing up as members of Vox.
One thing I am not sure of is, if (when) Ayuso becomes president of the PP, will her presidency of the Community of Madrid pass to the current vicepresident?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Overandout said:


> I obviously don't know the full details of how this situation arose, but I just can't see how Casado thought that investigating and implicating a member of his own party in corruption was a good idea...
> I guess he thought that it would kill her politcal career and hence she would cease to be a threat to his leadership. But that shows a pretty poor grasp of the historical treatment of corruption amongst politicians in Spain where very few actually suffer any negative consequences.
> Certainly he misjudged her popularity amonst the party members and supporters (who were never going to see her alleged corruption as a problem, it is something that most of them aspire to).
> Anyway, while the left wing rub their hands together with glee and have a field day in the press over the internal squabbles in the PP, they also need to be careful and keep their own house in order as it is traditionally the left wing themselves that are victims of their own in-fighting in Spain. And while some supporters of the PP might be put off by the apparent ugliness of the situation, they won't be defecting towards socialism, they'll be signing up as members of Vox.
> One thing I am not sure of is, if (when) Ayuso becomes president of the PP, will her presidency of the Community of Madrid pass to the current vicepresident?


I think this is an excellent summary of the situation.

The PP President of Andalucia Juanma Moreno is on TV every night urging the leadership to sort themselves out. Some say he has his eye on Casado's job himself. Meanwhile Vox are pushing hard to bring forward the regional elections, as the current PP/Cuidadanos coalition is on the rocks and Vox are pretty confident they will be the new coalition partner. It would take a miracle for the PSOE to regain enough support to gain a majority, even with their new leader. Moreno is a smarmy character but he seems to be doing a good job with the economy and he handled the pandemic well.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> I think this is an excellent summary of the situation.
> 
> The PP President of Andalucia Juanma Moreno is on TV every night urging the leadership to sort themselves out. Some say he has his eye on Casado's job himself. Meanwhile Vox are pushing hard to bring forward the regional elections, as the current PP/Cuidadanos coalition is on the rocks and Vox are pretty confident they will be the new coalition partner. It would take a miracle for the PSOE to regain enough support to gain a majority, even with their new leader. Moreno is a smarmy character but he seems to be doing a good job with the economy and he handled the pandemic well.


I would not be so sure that VOX will be the new partner for PP. The new national leader of PP will be Alberto Feijóo from Galicia. Feijóo has worked hard to keep VOX out of Galicia. In the 2019 municipal elections in Galicia, VOX did not even get 1% of the votes. They did not win even one municipality. Besides being honest, I think this is a big reason why PP is rallying behind him.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Yeah he is trying to do it by not losing too much face. I think he has almost zero support. God help us if they choose Ayuso ( although she is clearly adequate given how she has managed to give that contract to her brother- PP love a bit of corruption!!!)


PP is not going to choose Ayuso as the national leader. Although Casado exagerated claims that Ayuso gave her brother a face mask contract that netted him 250,000 Euros, the fact is that the brother netted 55,000 Euros. As a result, Ayuso is not clean, she is just less dirty than asserted by Casado.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

timwip said:


> I would not be so sure that VOX will be the new partner for PP. The new national leader of PP will be Alberto Feijóo from Galicia. Feijóo has worked hard to keep VOX out of Galicia. In the 2019 municipal elections in Galicia, VOX did not even get 1% of the votes. They did not win even one municipality. Besides being honest, I think this is a big reason why PP is rallying behind him.


I was talking about Andalucia, the first region to have a substantial Vox presence in its government.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Why did PP start clapping Casado after his speech? I thought they had all stabbed him in the back? God it's a wierd thing!!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

timwip said:


> PP is not going to choose Ayuso as the national leader. Although Casado exagerated claims that Ayuso gave her brother a face mask contract that netted him 250,000 Euros, the fact is that the brother netted 55,000 Euros. As a result, Ayuso is not clean, she is just less dirty than asserted by Casado.


Just to qualify my statement about if (when) Ayuso is party president, I didn't necessarily mean she would be the next one....


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

So Fiejoo looks like he will emerge as the new leader but Casado is going to remain until April.


----------

